# Photo damage by water leak



## nryanphx (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a family photo that was damaged two days ago when our hot water tank leaked.  There was another photo on top of this one.  The paper from the top photo has adhered to the family photo.  How do I get the paper off?  Since this photo is about 60 yrs. old, I asume it was developed and rinsed in a water-bath.  Could I wet the photo enough to loosen the paper from the top of the image?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, I would think you could do that.

The emulsion from the photo got wet, then dried, which then adhered to the photo above it.
If you put the photo's in a water bath it should soften the emulsion and hopefully it will release from the top photo's paper backing.


----------



## nryanphx (Apr 26, 2009)

Is plain water OK?  I have no experience with this.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, that will do.

I have heard some suggest to use warm water.

You may have to let them soak for a while.


----------



## nryanphx (Apr 26, 2009)

I will try one of the smallest photos first.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## nryanphx (Apr 26, 2009)

It worked.  I soaked the photo in a tub of warm water.  I used a gentle scrubber to remove the adhesive from the other paper.  Now, how do I dry it so it doesn't warp?


----------



## TwoRails (Apr 26, 2009)

Very interesting.  I'll have to remember this trick if / when I ever need it


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 26, 2009)

You could hang dry on clips ... and clip weights on bottom to keep from curling.

When semi-dry you can take a low heat iron to do the final flattening/drying (iron on the paper backed side), put the image side on a very smooth surface ie glass or metal sheet.

You might want to ask others in the Darkroom Forum section.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 26, 2009)

I forgot to add ... if they are still curly ... this is what I used to do when I printed on Fibre based paper; when prints are dry ... sandwich in a very thick book.


----------



## nryanphx (Apr 26, 2009)

I did hang the pic.  The book will be my next step.  Thanks to all who helped me.  The photo is over 60 yrs. old.  I am so pleased to have it restored.


----------



## ann (Sep 17, 2012)

another thread that is over 3 years old makes an appearance.


----------



## terri (Sep 17, 2012)

:scratch:    At least the info is okay.


----------



## ann (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## KmH (Sep 17, 2012)

A spammer dug it up to promote a plumbing business with some signature spam.


----------

